# Roland GX-24 cutting like this - - - - - - NEED HELP!!



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I have been using the Roland GX-24 now for nearly a year. Has been great. About a few months ago I started to notice that the cut lines where starting to look like this:
- - - - - - ----- - - - - - 
They use to look like this:
____________________

It seems as though the cutter is skipping. 
So I decided it was time to purchase a new blade and cutting strip.

This did not resolve the issue. 

I called to the Roland Tech center and was told that I needed a new blade holder because the washer in the blade holder was going bad.

Well I got it and replaced it and it still did not fix the problem.

Does anyone have any idea what the problem 

I did use the cutter after replaceing the blade and cutting strip for about a month and I the cutting strip does show some groved lines but in the same pattern as the skipping cut lines I noticed on my vinyl backings after weeding.

I removed the cutting strip and fliped to the side without the grooves and still it is cutting in that same pattern.

Does anyone have an idea of what could be wrong with the machine? I might just send it in for service but I was hoping I could find a solution here. I do use my cutter for a lot of business and this will cost me down time.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Are you using the Roland manufactured blade? If so make sure it is 45 degree angle and that your offset is set to .25

If not - I would pick up one and try it.


----------



## nascarbob (Mar 29, 2008)

What are you cutting? 
Why is the blade going thru both the vinyl and the backing material? 
Have you tried to lower the pressure on the blade?


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Hmmm - that just gave me another idea. Make sure the blade is only sticking out from the holder at about 1/2 of a credit cards thickness


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes I am using a Roland blade. Well at least I hope as the replacement blade I ordered was through imprintables where house.

The blade is not going through the vinyl and the backing just the vinyl however it is leaving an immpression on the backing I believe as it is supposed to.

From the videos I have seen when setting up the cutter, it talked about doing the test on the machine so is shows a cut mark/ impression on the backing. 

I went through looking at some of my earlier extra pieces that I had when I first got the cutter after I post this thread and did notice it has been doing this for a long time. I am not sure if that is just what it is supposed to do.

Like I said this was just something I recently noticed. 

One thing I would like to add is I also cut vinyl decals and some material I can weed great at 100-120 force and others I need to put the force up at 170. It is the same color and same brand one is 15" and the other is 24", one is gloss and one is matt finish. Oh yes and the brand is Avery. If I remember correctly I use to be able to cut the same material at the same force. With vinyl for decals should I be using a 60* blade or a 45* blade. Will that make a difference on the cutting force.


I want to thank both of you fellas for responding and helping out with this subject.


----------



## Reinbow (May 21, 2007)

45 blade for vinyl-65 for reflective and flock.
Look, this might sound a little stupid, but it sounds to me as though your cutter is 'pouncing'- ? are you sre you've got it set for blade and not pen?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You mentioned the skipping line as the impression in the backing paper. Is the cutter leaving a jagged line in the vinyl itself? This will usually only happen in one direction or angle with a straight line. I have the same problem and got the same tech advice as you. Blade holder and strip on the way.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

Reinbow said:


> 45 blade for vinyl-65 for reflective and flock.
> Look, this might sound a little stupid, but it sounds to me as though your cutter is 'pouncing'- ? are you sre you've got it set for blade and not pen?


 
How can you tell if your cutter is set to pen or blade. Please let me know so I can check. 
THANKS!!


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

MotoskinGraphix said:


> You mentioned the skipping line as the impression in the backing paper. Is the cutter leaving a jagged line in the vinyl itself? This will usually only happen in one direction or angle with a straight line. I have the same problem and got the same tech advice as you. Blade holder and strip on the way.


It did leave a jagged line in the vinyl but after I replaced the blade AND the blade holder it cuts smooth again.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

vipgraphx said:


> It did leave a jagged line in the vinyl but after I replaced the blade AND the blade holder it cuts smooth again.


Well thats good to know as my holder arrived but the strip didnt and it could be on back order for up to 30 days. Thanks for letting me know that crucial piece of the puzzle sign warehouse.


----------



## BBomb00 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just had the same problem - i took out the blade and sprayed a little WD40 inside and it seemed to work for now.  

thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Felicity (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Roland SP540i cutting like this - - - - - - NEED HELP!!*

Hi everyone,
just wondering if anyone else has had the above issue and how it was eventually resolved.

We purchased our machine in February (this year) and over the past few weeks have noticed the perforation type marks, and sticking in the corners of heat transfers. On the larger type jobs it wasn't as noticeable but on the smaller ones it is now at a point where you can't weed it. We changed the blade back to the one it came with (it was the display one and was working perfectly when purchased) with no change. 
We also adjusted the force from the usual force of 50 up to 80 (if anything this made it worse), and decreased the cutting speed with no effect. 
We havelooked at the cutting strip which looks fine!
I have just spoken to Roland tech person and he said that it is the media and that it should be taken out to dry before cutting? He also said that with this media (which is a very thin printable vinyl) the blade will need changing every 6-8 weeks.
I just don't get how that could be true if we weren't told about it at the time of purchase.I would have thought that thicker media that you have to go through the backing (such as self adhesives) would have more impact on the blade.

The impression I was left with is that the company see it as a completely different issue to a warranty issue and that we should not be using the machine for tshirt transfers.
Not sure what to do.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Could there be some debris on the bar the cutterhead travels on causing the jerky motion?
I know on my Stika it can be problematic.


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

I dont know about debris on the cutter head. I now am using the Carbide blade imprintables whearhouse and you do pay more but, it cuts smoother, less force and lasts longer..well worth the money.

THis is the only thing that made a difference. Here is my theory. Some machines do this and some don't. Roland does not know what to do about it but if under warranty to send it in. I think those of us that use the machine on an everyday basis can not afford the downtime so we opt not to.

All I can say is the better blade is the only thing that help me........


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*Re: Roland SP540i cutting like this - - - - - - NEED HELP!!*



Felicity said:


> I have just spoken to Roland tech person and he said that it is the media and that it should be taken out to dry before cutting? He also said that with this media (which is a very thin printable vinyl) the blade will need changing every 6-8 weeks.


Some vinyls need to dry (4-8 hours depending on the media) before cutting through ink. Is the vinyl curling up as you are cutting it?


----------

